# Mit Koppix Daten vom Windowspc verschieben



## Samonis (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem Pc. so wies aussieht ist ein teil der festplatte hinüber. ich kann windows wieder mal nicht starten. nun möchte ich mit Knoppix meine daten auf meinen laptop ziehen. wie stell ich aber eine verbing zwischen pc und laptop her? da ich mich ja noch nicht mit linux auskenne wärs echt toll wenn mir da wer kurz ne anleitung geben könnte, wie ich da vorgehen müsste.

Thx

samonis


----------



## Thorsten Ball (23. Mai 2004)

Hi Samonis,

also eine genaue Anleitung kann ich dir nicht geben. Ich kann dir aber grob erklären wie ich es machen würde:

1) Knoppix CD an deinem PC booten (den nennen wir ab jetzt mal Karl)
2) Auf Karl dann deine Windows partition mounten und SSH-Zugang ermöglichen:

```
$mkdir /mnt/windows
$mount /dev/hdXN /mnt/windows     # X durch Festplattenbuchstabe und N durch Partitionsnummer ersetzen. Kommt auch drauf an welches Dateisystem du hast. Für näheres: man mount
$passwd root                                # Passwort für root anlegen
$/etc/init.d/sshd start                    # SSH-Daemon starten.
```
3) Anschließend musst du auf deinem Laptop (den wir jetzt Peter nennen) ein SFTP Programm installieren.
Dafür schaust du am besten bei sourceforge oder googlest. Mir bekannte sftp Programme für Windows:
WinSCP
SecureFX
4) Von Peter verbindest du dich jetzt per SFTP Programm mit Karl.
Benutzername: root
Passwort: Das, das du vorhin angelegt hast
5) Du musst nun in dem SFTP Programm das Verzeichnis /mnt/windows auswählen, bzw da hin wechseln.
6) Datein kopieren

Vorraussetzungen: Eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen den 2 Computern.

So würde ich das machen, insofern ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe.

Thorsten


----------



## Samonis (23. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung. Oje dass hört sich kompliziert an. ich werd mich mal daran versuchen und wenns nicht klappt meld ich mich einfach nochmal, ok?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (23. Mai 2004)

Hau rein. Aber so kompliziert ist das gar nicht wenn man sich vorstellt was man machen will:

Karl:
Einen Server starten mit dem man auf die Windowsfestplatte zugreifen kann

Peter:
Mit einem Client auf den Server zugreifen und die Daten ziehen.

So einfach ist das


----------

